# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Alice, intelligent assistant, Yandex, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Yandex

Home page - alice.yandex.ru

Yandex.Station, smart speaker

Alice on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Say “Privet” to Alice, Yandex’s Intelligent Assistant"

October 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yandex introduces Alice, an Alexa-like assistant that speaks Russian"

by Brian Heater
October 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Спросите у Яндекса про Алису. Запись трансляции (in Russian)

Streamed live Oct 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Алиса - Какая погода?

Uploaded on Oct 9, 2017




> Алиса подскажет прогноз погоды на сегодня или на неделю, чтобы вы взяли с собой зонтик или удачно спланировали отпуск.

----------


## Airicist

Яндекс о будущем. Yet another Conference 2018

Published on May 29, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Стёпа и детские часы Elari с Алисой

Published on Aug 31, 2018




> Алиса теперь будет жить и в детских смарт-часах. Это модель Elari KidPhone 3G с поддержкой видеозвонков, GPS-трекингом и кнопкой SOS. Мы попросили первоклассника Стёпу проверить, как они работают.

----------

